# Indian Stars



## Chondropython (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm looking for USCB Indian Stars... does anyone know who might have temp sexed hatchlings available?


----------



## agiletorts (Sep 8, 2008)

Chondropython said:


> I'm looking for USCB Indian Stars... does anyone know who might have temp sexed hatchlings available?



Have you tried Kingsnake or you prefer something for local pick up? Where do you located?


----------



## Chondropython (Sep 8, 2008)

I have tried KS, but there is not much to choose from at the moment... the only person I've seen advertising hatchlings over the past few weeks has recieved poor feedback on the BOI and gave me two different answers on different days when I asked if they were temp sexed. As such, I am not comfortable purchasing from said individual. 

I am located in AL, but am not necessarily looking for local pick-up... I'm fine with having animals shipped. I just thought that perhaps there were some breeders on this site that don't advertise on KS.


----------



## PNWTurtleworks (Jul 1, 2009)

Well they aren't indians...but we have temp sexed burmese star hatchlings. If interested contact [email protected] ( put "burmese star inquiry" in the subject line)


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jul 7, 2009)

I have temp sexed captive bred sri lankan star hatchlings. If interested email me [email protected]


----------

